
Introducing Payment Pages with Nas, Marc Andreessen, and Code.org - adrianmacneil
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/87117758747/introducing-payment-pages-with-nas-marc-andreessen
======
buro9
Well you can set up coinbase.com/yourname if you want, I just tried, it's
fine.

Perhaps they should reserve whatever URL they're going to use as an example
and in their marketing material and redirect that to the settings (or a sales)
page.

Perhaps too, they shouldn't write an <a> tag where the text is a URL and the
href is a different URL.

I should add, I really like the look of this as a product. I love the idea
that I can simply send someone to a web address and they can pay me. The above
is merely a comment on the marketing and a small detail, not a criticism of
what looks like a great addition.

------
brandonbloom
If you login and create a username, you can go to your own payment page and
there's a nice little "ProTip" for you.

------
JGuo
looks like [https://ribbon.co/hany](https://ribbon.co/hany) but for bitcoin.

~~~
benatkin
Also coinbase URLs are open to the public whereas ribbon.co is in private
beta.

------
kolev
Yeah, make news out of no news... If I was them, I'd rather ask people to link
Twitter and use the Twitter ID, and not reinvent yet another ID system! I'm
tired of companies using cheap tricks like this to attract some temporary
attention.

~~~
kolev
Yeah, gang up, Bitcoin maniacs, and downvote everything that's not affecting
the price positively... I thought this was a place for hackers, who want to
improve the world with code, and not for the scum of earth - the speculators,
but, I guess, some would rather sell their soul for cheap than be honest and
act like the real deal.

~~~
steveklabnik

        > Resist complaining about being downmodded. It never does any good, and it
        > makes boring reading.
    

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
kolev
My comment was more than just a complaint about the cowardly downvotes. It's
pretty much a post on its own, but I know what you mean. I just am getting
tired of the overactive Bitcoin propaganda guys, that's all.

~~~
arfliw
You wont stop the bitcoin mafia. Not worth trying.

